# first mini design



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

_Free to copy for non-commercial uses_








View attachment mini.pdf


----------



## btrappel (Nov 24, 2011)

nice design


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it!


----------

